# Kann man Steam bzw. GfWl Spiele verkaufen?



## LordMirdalan (13. September 2012)

Hallo an alle,

hab heut mal meine Spielesammlung durchsucht und will einige nicht mehr benötigte Spiele versuchen zu verkaufen.

Meine Frage bezieht sich konkret auf Formula 1 2010 und TES: Skyrim.

Ist es möglich (bzw. wie sieht es rechtlich aus) dass ich die Datenträger beider Spiele z.B. über eBay zum Verkauf anbiete. 

Könnten mögliche Käufer die Spiele ohne Probleme und Einschränkungen spielen (ich vermute GfWl ist noch toleranter als Steam was solche Sachen angeht)

Wenn ich dem Käufer mitteile, dass ich keine Haftung dafür Übernehmem, dass die Spiele bei Ihm/Ihr funktionieren, ändert das was?

Vielen Dank an alle, denn ich steh hier ziemlich auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. September 2012)

Nein.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## LordMirdalan (13. September 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Nein.


 
Wäre es möglich, etwas detaillierter das ganze zu beschreiben.

Danke


----------



## beren2707 (13. September 2012)

Die Spiele sind an den Account gebunden und eine wie auch immer geartete Weitergabe des Accounts ist laut Anbieter untersagt - also Nein. Ein Weiterverkauf der Datenträger an sich sollte aber legal sein, da nur die Seriennummer zum Spielen berechtigt und ja bereits an dich/deinen Account gebunden ist. Nachzulesen unter anderem hier.


----------



## LordMirdalan (13. September 2012)

Vielen Dank

in der Tat würde ich nur die Datenträger der beiden genannten Spiele verkaufen und nicht die Accounts (GfWl oder Steam) 

Wenn ich darauf hinweise müsste es also in Ordnung sein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. September 2012)

Die discs oder besser deren Seriennummer sind Permanent mit deinem Account verbunden. In sofern bräuchte er auch deine Logindaten, um mit den Discs was anfangen zu können


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. September 2012)

Steam Nein GFWL jaein


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. September 2012)

@LordMirdalan
Dann hat der Kunde nur ne nutzlose DVD. Warum sollte jemand so etwas absichtlich kaufen, sofern er weiß dass er das Spiel dann nicht benutzen kann?


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

Ich würde beim Verkauf dennoch den CD-Key entfernen da er sonst über den CD-Key ganz leicht an deinen Account kommt...


----------

